# How can I love my vagina again?



## ecrocks23 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm not sure where to post this, but I suppose it fits into the "Beyond" section of this group. This is very embarrassing for me, but I am looking for empathy and advice. I gave birth a little over 1 1/2 yrs. ago to my ds. I'm a single mom so since the birth I haven't really paid much attention to my vagina, that is, until recently. I've finally began dating again. Let me preface this by saying I do remember being in a yoga class shortly after ds was born and not being able to do some of the poses because when I stood up my vagina would make a noise.

Anyway, I don't want to get too graphic, but recently I attempted to get a little physical with someone (not even sex) and that same noisie was there. My vagina kept sucking in air as I moved. How humiliating! I thought by now she would have tightened up a bit. Furthermore, my vagina looks and feel completely different now and I want my old vagina back!!!

Has anyone else experienced this? Are there any ways to change this situation or do I just need to learn to accept her?

Thanks!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yes, being pregnant and then giving birth vaginally changes the vagina inexplicably.

kegeling can help some, but mostly it's probably just a thing to get used to.

~claudia


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia*
yes, being pregnant and then giving birth vaginally changes the vagina inexplicably.

kegeling can help some, but mostly it's probably just a thing to get used to.

Yep. I have a mommy 'gina now too.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Well, it's a part of life that no one ever told me about....but really, since it's an after-effect of bringing such an amazing being into the world...there's no shame







Humor helps!

What you describe happened to me after my second (strangely not after my first or third







) I did lots and LOTS of Kegels...and eventually, things got back to whatever "normal" is now. It certainly was odd! I was like, was that me







:


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

hi, joining the club.

this is why i have decided that, if i ever get with a different man, he will really have to 'GET IT'. the kind of guy who reads 'cunt' (you should read this book, OP), and attends 'take back the night' marches.

ideally, he will have witnessed birth in some way or another, as a grown up. no more jocular little punks.

i am currently partnered with the same guy that knew my body before it hosted two humans. i have the queefy noises too. i am getting over it. he has helped, one time i had the biggest air bubble fart thing in the world, and i was so not ok with it. i almost let it wreck an otherwise fun romp. and he was so cool, he was very clear about the fact that he really didn't care about it at all. the shoe was kind of on the other foot, really, *I* was the one who was all turned off and he was really encouraging me not to care.

i think we should start wearing 'i have a big noisy cunt' t-shirts. i only want from here on to attract partners who can not only appreciate that fact, but respect and uplift me as i use my big floppy cunt as a tool of connection and unsilencing.

PPFFFFFFFFFPFT!


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

MamaQ - you really ARE unoppressed!!!























thank you for this thread. I, too, have some issues with my pre-birth and post birth vagina.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

OMG!!







:







I had this same question and I have been wondering what the heck was the matter with me! I was too embarrassed to call my midwife and ask why my vagina was farting.







Does anyone know what causes this?


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Is it sad that I feel like Im missing out on something?
I had an emer-c sec. so I havent experienced any of this. I know about queefing but... uhh.. how does it look different after vag. birth?









.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

The first thing that pops into my mind when reading this is - do you girls all remember your Kegals?

After birth the muscles of the vagina will become looser than they used to be - and if you dont excercise them then they will loose strenght and your vagina will be "bigger". You have a much higher risk of incontinence and yes - the vagina will be more likely to make noices. If you train the muscles back up (you can find lots of guides on the internet about doing after-birth vaginal excercises and kegals) you will get tighter again and not as likely to make noices.

That being said I do lots of kegals and still my vagina makes noice at times during sex but not at other times. DP and I have just come to laugh at it - not much else to do about that...

I gave birth to two children.. I am a woman - and have a womans vagina..

Anyway my advice to you would be to do lots and lots of kegals to train the vagina muscles back up and for you to get used to feeling your vagina again - also when you are not with someone. If you like you can combine Kegals with masturbation.. adds a dimension


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

I am







: just writing this, but I had the same concerns and have started using a jade egg while doing kegels to get an extra boost. After giving birth, doing kegels just didn't feel like ... anything ... it was all so loose in there. The resistance provided by the jade egg really helps me to feel what is going on while kegeling. I also attach some floss to the egg and gently pull down and against my muscles to provide more of a challenge while kegeling.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

: Why isn't this in the thread about things people wished they knew about the post-partum period? Is this a conspiracy to keep this info from the uninitiate? It's the secret noisy-vagina-club...


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yurika47*
So a friend was reading this thread and called me to laugh (essentially at me) because I recently told her a similar story.

And I thought this make some of you ladies feel a little better considering the fact that I have not had any children.

It so happens that my favorite position is also the same position in which it's easiest for air to sneak it's way into my vagina. So after sex in my favorite position, I have a tendency to deflate. Which was really embarrassing the first time, but now it's just funny.

In fact, the first time it happened I giggled, which made me release another queef, and then I giggled again, and queefed again, and giggled again, and queefed again, and then broke into hysterical laughing as I continuously queefed until all the air was released.

My most recent story, which is why my friend is currently laughing at me, happened the other day. When getting out from my favorite position, I squeefed. What is a squeef you ask? It's when you expell air at such a rapid pace that you actually shoot your lover's semen back at him (in particular, on his left leg). Sometimes I like to refer to it as payback.

So ladies, there's no need to be embarrassed. Sex is just funny. Consider the faces we make and the noises that come from our vocal cords, the humor in sex is all part of the fun of it. And I'm pretty certain, without doing a poll, that every woman has queefed at some point or another whether they've had a vaginal birth or not. And I'll be damned if I have to give up my favorite position just because of a little pussy fart. I understand that getting used to a new body/vagina may be overwhelming but in times of embarrassment just remind yourself "Well, at least I didn't squeef."


love it! squeefing is no worries around here, as i don't allow any baby batter into my love tunnel....

queef on, women!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh







I'm laughing here. I think I may have squeefed once or twice; thank you for giving it a name







Where I'm from the dry ones are known as fanny farts!

I have to agree that exercising your muscles is the best fix and isn't sex the best way of exercising them anyway







I don't think its large up there more that it has the capacity to be if it wants to - to let another babe out.

I met my dh when ds2 was 2 years old and he wasn't shocked by the womanly state of my vagina and has not had any complaints. He is the same age as me and I'm more comfortable with my body than any of the non-mum women he had had relationships with before. He has his own bad/funny sex stories anyway!

Its not really any different now after another child and I hope that after this one is born I'll still feel comfortable with myself. Dh had the feeling I was pregnant about when I did (before I missed af) because he said it felt all different in there like the landscape had changed. I don't know about you others but my vagina changes over the different stages of my cycle anyway so the whole pregnancy-giving birth change is just another part of that.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Great thread!

Just wanted to add that many women actually don't do kegels right. It is hard to figure out if you're using the right muscles.

Ben-wa Balls can help with this. Basically, you work at holding 1 ball in for a period of time, and then work up to holding 2 balls. It is NOT as easy as it sounds!


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

lol.... glad to not be alone. doing some kegels now.
so ot- but kinda on topic. and embarresing!
Do you pass gas different after you have kids?
Before kids I did not fart.
after #1- I did but they did not smell....
After #2 well you know.
am i lone here too.?
thanks!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

oh my goodness.... Well for some reason mine is tighter now, after my 6th baby, than before. Who knows why, but i was extremely worried after having so many.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yurika47*
In fact, the first time it happened I giggled, which made me release another queef, and then I giggled again, and queefed again, and giggled again, and queefed again, and then broke into hysterical laughing as I continuously queefed until all the air was released.

My most recent story, which is why my friend is currently laughing at me, happened the other day. When getting out from my favorite position, I squeefed. What is a squeef you ask? It's when you expell air at such a rapid pace that you actually shoot your lover's semen back at him (in particular, on his left leg). Sometimes I like to refer to it as payback.

So ladies, there's no need to be embarrassed. Sex is just funny. Consider the faces we make and the noises that come from our vocal cords, the humor in sex is all part of the fun of it. And I'm pretty certain, without doing a poll, that every woman has queefed at some point or another whether they've had a vaginal birth or not. And I'll be damned if I have to give up my favorite position just because of a little pussy fart. I understand that getting used to a new body/vagina may be overwhelming but in times of embarrassment just remind yourself "Well, at least I didn't squeef."









ahHHh snort!







omg my dog's lookin at me funny & i don't need to do abdominals for a few weeks.. thx yurika!









yeah, don't feel weird, i've queefed & am not even a mom yet... just a woman


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I am another noisy woman who has not even had a baby yet.







:

Yurika47, your story had me laughing so hard I couldn't do the Kegels I had been doing while reading this thread.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yurika47*
So a friend was reading this thread and called me to laugh (essentially at me) because I recently told her a similar story.

And I thought this make some of you ladies feel a little better considering the fact that I have not had any children.

It so happens that my favorite position is also the same position in which it's easiest for air to sneak it's way into my vagina. So after sex in my favorite position, I have a tendency to deflate. Which was really embarrassing the first time, but now it's just funny.

In fact, the first time it happened I giggled, which made me release another queef, and then I giggled again, and queefed again, and giggled again, and queefed again, and then broke into hysterical laughing as I continuously queefed until all the air was released.

My most recent story, which is why my friend is currently laughing at me, happened the other day. When getting out from my favorite position, I squeefed. What is a squeef you ask? It's when you expell air at such a rapid pace that you actually shoot your lover's semen back at him (in particular, on his left leg). Sometimes I like to refer to it as payback.

So ladies, there's no need to be embarrassed. Sex is just funny. Consider the faces we make and the noises that come from our vocal cords, the humor in sex is all part of the fun of it. And I'm pretty certain, without doing a poll, that every woman has queefed at some point or another whether they've had a vaginal birth or not. And I'll be damned if I have to give up my favorite position just because of a little pussy fart. I understand that getting used to a new body/vagina may be overwhelming but in times of embarrassment just remind yourself "Well, at least I didn't squeef."









This was me last week. Queefing, not squeefing, god that is the best term, did you coin that?







I could have sworn we tried to do that position before children with no problem...


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

LMAO!!!!! You mamas are too hilarious!

Everyone has a little noise now and then I guess, but I Kegel a lot- I remember kegeling a few hours after birth at the advice of my midwife- she said it's important to start as soon as possible after the birth. Dp and I were both amazed that 3 weeks after birth it felt almost exactly like it used to. So Kegel away!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inca*
If you like you can combine Kegals with masturbation.. adds a dimension

















no wonder I got back in shape so fast.


----------



## Meeshi Mama (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yurika47*
And I'll be damned if I have to give up my favorite position just because of a little pussy fart. I understand that getting used to a new body/vagina may be overwhelming but in times of embarrassment just remind yourself "Well, at least I didn't squeef."

Oh my goodness!!! You totally cracked me up!!! *rofl*


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Um, I had this when DH and I first got together. No, I'd never had a baby. It was only in one position. It eventually went away; probably about the same time we started TTC and I started taking kegels really seriously.


----------



## yuribug81 (Feb 25, 2005)

I don't know if aanyone's used the term squeef before but I did think of it on my own... actual my boyfriend and I thought of it together. He's the one that decided the action needed it's own new word. Maybe we'll see if it makes it in the next updated Webster's unabridged.

I should've mentioned that this occurs even though I do my kegels and I'm pretty sure I'm doing them right.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yurika47*
I squeefed. What is a squeef you ask? It's when you expell air at such a rapid pace that you actually shoot your lover's semen back at him (in particular, on his left leg). Sometimes I like to refer to it as payback.
. . .
. And I'll be damned if I have to give up my favorite position just because of a little pussy fart. I understand that getting used to a new body/vagina may be overwhelming but in times of embarrassment just remind yourself "Well, at least I didn't squeef."









That's just too funny.









I BTW am joining the Varters not Anonymous group here. I want to add that- cesarean section or not pregnancy puts enough strech on the vagina and pelvic floor to do this.

KEGAL KEGAL KEGAL. Write reminders to yourself and put one in your car, put one on your comp monitor, put one on the phone, put one on your bathroom mirror, one above the stove. . .etc. . .


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I made noise before my 1st baby, too. There are definitely positions that fill me with air worse (& one position that I just do not do anymore, ever!) but sometimes my partner just pushes it in during sex. It is embarassing & annoying, but -- my vagina can fill with air, that's just how it works.







So I just say "oops, excuse my air" & continue with the romping.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yurika47*
In fact, the first time it happened I giggled, which made me release another queef, and then I giggled again, and queefed again, and giggled again, and queefed again, and then broke into hysterical laughing as I continuously queefed until all the air was released.

My most recent story, which is why my friend is currently laughing at me, happened the other day. When getting out from my favorite position, I squeefed. What is a squeef you ask? It's when you expell air at such a rapid pace that you actually shoot your lover's semen back at him (in particular, on his left leg). Sometimes I like to refer to it as payback.
















:














:














:







:


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande*
...& one position that I just do not do anymore, ever!...

How many positions are in your repertoire, woman?

Emilie, about the farts: Yes, I fart differently. It's annoying and goes along with the noisy punani. Instead of it rolling backward, it now rolls forward. So it either makes more noise than it used to or goes up inside me and then I queef later. (Or does it count as a queef if it actually started as a fart?) Smell, notsomuch different. Although my vagina smelled different right before and after I had my daughter. And it may be smell a little different still, and I just don't recall exactly.

Who has the "Loving my magic vagina" signature? I can't recall. I should replace mine with "Missing my old vagina." And MamaQ, I think you've given yourself your senior title.

Holy cow. This is straight-up the best thread ever written on any message board ever. Ever. Should we start a tribe? 'Cause I'm in.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yurika47*

My most recent story, which is why my friend is currently laughing at me, happened the other day. When getting out from my favorite position, I squeefed. What is a squeef you ask? It's when you expell air at such a rapid pace that you actually shoot your lover's semen back at him (in particular, on his left leg). Sometimes I like to refer to it as payback.























:














: That is F'in awesome!


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

I actually don't have this problem too much...but I had a friend in 8th grade who could make herself queef(a yoni fart) and would do it a lot. It was soooo....funny!


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

Am I the only one kegeling right now?







Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm so glad I saw this thread under "new posts" -- here's hoping I actually can post now, since I keep losing connectivity for some reason.

Yes, to the odd queef and lots of observed changes during sex, but especially yes to this description:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teacup*

Emilie, about the farts: Yes, I fart differently. It's annoying and goes along with the noisy punani. Instead of it rolling backward, it now rolls forward. So it either makes more noise than it used to or goes up inside me and then I queef later. (Or does it count as a queef if it actually started as a fart?)

Oh my gosh, this is so EXACTLY true for me. And I have described it repeatedly to my husband, perplexed as to how it can BE. Why does the wind blow FORWARD, now? (And, TMI warning........................................... .................................................. ......wiping is different, too. I mean, WHY? It's like my cheeks are somehow closer together and there's less surface area or clearance in the middle or something. But for whatever reason, cleaning up takes a whole lot longer and is more involved. Grrr.)

But yes, now much of the time my vagina rattles and reverberates when I fart. Sometimes it's sensation-only (a silent breeze in my own private vibrating glade) and sometimes it's a total amplifier for the sound. And it becomes a flappy, flappy noisy frontways fart. Bizarre. I'll even have an initially silent fart that goes forward and then gets all like a whoopy-cushion effect when it hits the labia. Yes, bizarre to experience. When it's the sensation-only (soundless) kind and the air just goes up into the vagina (to be released later, augh), I sometimes have the sensation that it's like sudden bubbles going up into an aquarium. It's so disconcerting to feel that!

(Of course, this sounds like I fart constantly! Not so much, but the difference when I do....man.)

I didn't know anybody else had experienced the forward farting. As well as the new types of sound-effects during sex.... I'd mentioned these things to two different midwives during exams, and they seemed mystified.

Aware of myself standing, I'd say maybe it's because my vagina/pelvic floor has dropped lower in front? And something about the orientation of the pelvis? Maybe it all makes sense, but it's not something I was expecting and it can be super annoying.

So reassuring to read this thread (and even more reassuring since I know you IRL, teacup. How weird is this?)


----------



## bradleybirth2mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Tighten up the muscles you would use to stop your flow of urine. You will feel your vagina and anus squeeze together as well. This is the action of the pubococcygeus muscle (PC for short) that holds up your vagina, rectum and uterus. Squeeze it and hold it whenever you think about it---no one can tell when you do it. I try to do some at a stoplight and hold it tight until the light turns green. This is an exercise you can continue for the rest of your life, not only to keep your pelvic floor strong, but it will increase your sexual response as well! The PC muscle is loaded with nerve endings and when it is tighter, it comes in contact with the penis more completely, resulting in greater pleasure. For more specific details on this exercise, check out Natural Childbirth the Bradley Way by Susan McCutcheon. It gives great ideas on variations of this technique. Or, send me a private message with your email address and I can scan and email these pages to anyone who wants them. Hope this helps.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Man, I'm glad *I* have never done any of these things how embarrassing!


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

ooh!


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

well i have queefed, squeefed and made all sorts of noises and baby has not yet come down the chute so i have no excuse! yeah, i just laugh. i mean really what else are you going to do! i can't wait until baby arrives now!


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unoppressed MAMA Q*
hi, joining the club.

this is why i have decided that, if i ever get with a different man, he will really have to 'GET IT'. the kind of guy who reads 'cunt' (you should read this book, OP), and attends 'take back the night' marches.

ideally, he will have witnessed birth in some way or another, as a grown up. no more jocular little punks.

i am currently partnered with the same guy that knew my body before it hosted two humans. i have the queefy noises too. i am getting over it. he has helped, one time i had the biggest air bubble fart thing in the world, and i was so not ok with it. i almost let it wreck an otherwise fun romp. and he was so cool, he was very clear about the fact that he really didn't care about it at all. the shoe was kind of on the other foot, really, *I* was the one who was all turned off and he was really encouraging me not to care.

i think we should start wearing 'i have a big noisy cunt' t-shirts. i only want from here on to attract partners who can not only appreciate that fact, but respect and uplift me as i use my big floppy cunt as a tool of connection and unsilencing.

PPFFFFFFFFFPFT!

omg!! lmao!!!
here i thought i was the only one







whenever it happens i quickly tell my dh that it wasn't a toot!(i will not toot in front of him)


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My vagina before I gave birth was tight and not fun







: She started to loosen up over time, but was never quite right until I had my son last year. She still has tendencies to be overly-tight, but not to the extremes it used to be. It is a surefire thing that if I climax, I will queef and sometimes "squeef" ( never heard the word before now but have had it happen for years LOL ). The worst postpartum thing for me was healing and worrying about my stitches and not being able to even touch my vagina for like two weeks







I'm not looking forward to that again... Oh well.


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

This is the funniest post ever.

Yup to the "forward farting" here, which (as described) creates a bit of a queef effect or the silent retained forward fart to be let out later (sometimes noisy, mostly not).
No true queefs though, other than one position during sex. But, my vagina queefed in that position before DS was born too. I figured it was just normal!
I kegel like crazy!


----------



## DuckyTate (Aug 11, 2004)

LOL funny Mammas!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

add me to the club...









and yes, my fave position causes all sorts of air to go up in there, and it has to come out, obviously.

my kegel muscles seem to be shot....my tampon actually slipped recently...not good. i try to kegel, but i cant seem to do it more than twice or so, not good and strong anyway. i also have a hard time telling if i'm doing the right muscles

my dh never th ought anything about the noises....they just come with the territory...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oh, and we call it a vart....vaginal fart = vart


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a hilarious thread. I'm totally







:

yurika47- thanks for the hilarious laugh. That's so cool.









I've been queefing now and then just walking around at 4 weeks postpartum.







Uh, whatever. I'm having the weird forward farts too, talk about weird sensations!









I'm pretty happy with my body right now, feeling curvy and sexy but darned if it isn't hard to find jeans that fit. Not all petite women are bony, some of us have awesome curvy hips from birthin' babies.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

after my first baby, I constantly had air shifting forward and back for weeks, just sitting and standing. after baby 2 i dont remember it being so horrible, but maybe iwas just used to it.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

:







: Just finding this thread again! Oh, it feels so good to feel normal again. I have experienced pretty much everything on this thread.


----------



## Manda316 (Jun 2, 2006)

I am totally cracking up right now!


----------



## kelly81 (Jun 11, 2005)

I am so glad someone told me about this thread..it has made me feel better about my vagina









I queefed every once in awhile in a certain position before kids...so that's not a big deal..ebarrassing..yes... It's the new look and feel that I don't like..I do kegels like crazy!!!!


----------



## andisunshine (May 2, 2006)

I really hate doing kegels! But if it would help sex be good again... I wish there was something else I could do. I used to run miles before I got pregnant, now a year later I can barely run a mile without having to pee or I leak all over myself.







Also I have to clench up real hard when I'm going to sneeze or else... you know...


----------



## wahoowhippets (Dec 17, 2005)

This thread has made me feel like 1000 times better! I thought something was seriously wrong with me! I can't even go swimming without pool water sloshing in and out of my vagina--it is sooooooo annoying







: and the chlorine burns my insides







. I have to queef the water out when I get out of the pool--yuk. Kegels do seem to be helping slightly though. You mammas rock--thanks for the best laugh I have had in ages!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yurika47*
So a friend was reading this thread and called me to laugh (essentially at me) because I recently told her a similar story.

And I thought this make some of you ladies feel a little better considering the fact that I have not had any children.

It so happens that my favorite position is also the same position in which it's easiest for air to sneak it's way into my vagina. So after sex in my favorite position, I have a tendency to deflate. Which was really embarrassing the first time, but now it's just funny.

In fact, the first time it happened I giggled, which made me release another queef, and then I giggled again, and queefed again, and giggled again, and queefed again, and then broke into hysterical laughing as I continuously queefed until all the air was released.

My most recent story, which is why my friend is currently laughing at me, happened the other day. When getting out from my favorite position, I squeefed. What is a squeef you ask? It's when you expell air at such a rapid pace that you actually shoot your lover's semen back at him (in particular, on his left leg). Sometimes I like to refer to it as payback.

So ladies, there's no need to be embarrassed. Sex is just funny. Consider the faces we make and the noises that come from our vocal cords, the humor in sex is all part of the fun of it. And I'm pretty certain, without doing a poll, that every woman has queefed at some point or another whether they've had a vaginal birth or not. And I'll be damned if I have to give up my favorite position just because of a little pussy fart. I understand that getting used to a new body/vagina may be overwhelming but in times of embarrassment just remind yourself "Well, at least I didn't squeef."









:







:

ahhh thank you mamas.









i couldn't help thinking of that John Leguizamo thing: _"She's taaaawking to you, honey..."_ (has anyone else seen this??)

and as for kegeling: i kegel like mad, every single day, and have been since my son was born ~ and i still queef.







Every Woman Is Different.









i agree with -- was it Unoppressed Mama? -- who said that if you're with an Enlightened man, he'll understand.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

here's an easy way to practice or find kegels:

pee, and while peeing, stop the flow of pee. those are the right muscles.

then, practice whenever you can. seated at the computer keyboard for example.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

:







OMG














: I needed this I can finally type now the tears have stopped flowing







: I to always have to rush to assure dh that it wasnt a toot







: I used to queef before dd to so it isnt that new but when u r in a intimate situation it can be very







:

So glad I found this thread this morning







:


----------



## Wittyone (May 11, 2005)

: this.thread.is.fabulous.


----------



## jjacobs (Jun 15, 2006)

We need a new emoticon. KAK kegeling at computer.


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

This is hilarious and SOOO true! I'm not sure if it started before or after babies but it is REALLY annoying especially in DH's favorite position. Also, sometimes if you try to hold it in and not queef it's like being pumped up with a bicycle pump and can start to hurt! Then you get this really embarrassing QUEEF.

I'm glad to see this thread - I'm not the only one!

Laura


----------

